
Privacy study shows Google’s eyes are everywhere - nickb
http://www.bizjournals.com/sanfrancisco/stories/2009/06/01/daily22.html
======
patio11
One of the interesting things you can discover by using Google Analytics: if
you publish a privacy policy and put links to it in the standard places,
_nobody will read it_.

Of my last 100,000 visitors, 19 of them read the privacy policy. That number
is low enough that it could be caused totally by misclicks.

Real people do not care about privacy in this sense.

